# Blackmagic Design Announces Revolutionary New Blackmagic Duplicator 4K



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 18, 2016)

```
<em>Now it’s possible to distribute and sell Ultra HD content direct to customers at live events!</em></p>
<p><strong>NAB 2016, Las Vegas, Nevada – April 18, 2016</strong> – Blackmagic Design today announced the new Blackmagic Duplicator 4K, which allows delivery of Ultra HD content to consumers by recording files onto inexpensive SD cards that can be distributed to customers the moment an event is finished. Featuring 25 built in SD card recorders, multi rate 12G-SDI connections and a realtime H.265 encoder, Blackmagic Duplicator 4K is the best way to deliver Ultra HD content that customers can actually view on their 4K televisions and Windows 10 computers today.</p>
<p>Blackmagic Duplicator 4K is available now for US$1,995 and will be demonstrated on the Blackmagic Design NAB 2016 booth at #SL217.</p>
<p>The Blackmagic Duplicator 4K lets content creators dramatically increase revenue because it gives them a way to sell content right after a live event, while attendees are still excited about the performance before, and before they walk out the door. Now customers can sell concert videos to fans as they leave the venue, to parents after their children’s latest performance or recital, after sporting events, conferences, sales seminars and more.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The Blackmagic Duplicator 4K encodes video using H.265, which is the new standard for Ultra HD delivery, and saves files in an open file format on to standard SD cards. The built in realtime H.265 hardware encoder gives customers incredible looking Ultra HD video, even at high frame rates up to 2160p60. The H.265 video looks better than the older H.264 standard, and the files are small with data rates low so content can play back from standard SD card media. With H.265, Ultra HD content is not much larger in file size than a HD file would be in the older H.264 standard.</p>
<p>Featuring 25 SD card recorders miniaturized into a single rack unit, the Blackmagic Duplicator 4K uses standard, common SD cards that are readily available, super thin, inexpensive and very fast. Cards can be used for SD, HD and Ultra HD video up to 2160p60 and are compatible with Windows 10 computers. With the addition of a USB adapter, SD cards can even be plugged directly into most consumer Ultra HD televisions for immediate playback of the video.</p>
<p>The built in H.265 encoder is so efficient that a one hour Ultra HD program can easily fit onto a very inexpensive 8GB SD card. SD cards are also easy to label and completely re-usable so customers can reformat unsold cards and record over them again at their next event. Unlike proprietary disc based formats like Blu-Ray, customers don’t have to buy a slow and expensive player. Blackmagic Duplicator 4K is the easiest, most compatible and cost effective way to distribute Ultra HD content to consumers today.</p>
<p>The front panel controls are designed to make duplicating content as easy as possible and feature 6 large illuminated buttons for record, stop, lock, append, menu and remote. The lock button prevents accidental interruption of recording during an event, and the append record button seamlessly combines recordings from different parts of an event into a single file.</p>
<p>This revolutionary new append recording feature is perfect for events that have natural breaks, like weddings with a ceremony and reception in different locations. Append recording makes it easier for consumers to watch the final program because they only have to play back a single movie file.</p>
<p>The Blackmagic Duplicator 4K features advanced, multi rate 12G-SDI connections that can record all SD, HD and Ultra HD formats up to 2160p60. For larger events, multiple duplicators can be stacked using the SDI loop thru and RS-422 deck control. This lets customers encode and duplicate to an unlimited number of SD cards in realtime. When recording is started or stopped on the first duplicator, the others automatically follow. There is also an optical fiber SFP socket for adding an optional SMPTE compatible optical fiber SDI module when working in larger venues with long distances between equipment. Adding optical fiber SDI directly into the duplicators could be very useful when duplicators are set up close to the merchandising stands away from the production area so that cards can be handed to customers for quick sale.</p>
<p>“Virtually all televisions sold are now Ultra HD models,” said Grant Petty, CEO, Blackmagic Design. “Manufacturers have moved away from regular HD and customers are buying new larger high resolution TV’s. But the problem for consumers is that there’s very little content available so they can’t take advantage of the resolution, color and detail that their new Ultra HD televisions can display. The Blackmagic Duplicator 4K is the solution to the Ultra HD delivery problem because it is an extremely affordable and convenient way to deliver Ultra HD content directly to consumers that they can play on their Ultra HD televisions today!”</p>
<p><strong>Blackmagic Duplicator 4K Key Features</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>25 SD card recorders for simultaneously recording onto multiple cards at once.</li>
<li>Realtime H.265 encoding technology which is the standard for Ultra HD.</li>
<li>12G-SDI input and loop thru output, along with RS-422 control.</li>
<li>Uses open standard file formats that are compatible with computers and Ultra HD televisions.</li>
<li>Records all SD, HD and Ultra HD formats up to 2160p60.</li>
<li>Record unlimited cards by daisy chaining multiple duplicators together.</li>
<li>Easy to use front panel controls with lock, record, append, stop and remote buttons.</li>
<li>Built in universal 110V – 240V AC power supply.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Availability and Price</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Blackmagic Duplicator 4K is available now for US$1,995 from Blackmagic Design resellers worldwide.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Press Photography</strong>

Product photos of the Blackmagic Duplicator 4K, and all other Blackmagic Design products, are available at www.blackmagicdesign.com/press/images.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

